# Give me a Puppy name for her :D



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

So i just got my baby Pitbull puppy a Blue nose her parents are show Pits ..and i cant seem to figure to get a name for her :/ any help with some names here is what she looks like also very active lil puppy  

BTW she was chewing on that Gatorade bottle so i left her with it XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg I can has???

She deserves name fit for the queen she'll be. Sorry, I offer no suggestions. Maybe something like Ophelia, dainty yet naive.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I would name her Roxie... its a tough name ... yet still feminine.

She's so cute! She's going to make a gorgeous dog


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Dozer, is what comes to my mind.


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

CRAP i forgot to mention its a little girl  


i like opehlia also my cousin bull terrier is called roxxie Dozer is for a lil boy


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I always saw dozer as a unisex name, and you did say it was a girl. But if you want a more feminine name then I suggest Celine (suh-leen)


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

FREAKING PERFECT dude thanks so much looooool


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I seem to always name our family pets. Guess I have a lot of odd yet cool names in my head. :-D


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

lol sweet


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like trixie, lisa, or alisa


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Molly. I loved a pit named Molly that my friend had. She's a doll!


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

my GF name is lisa she would murder me if i named my puppy lisa LOOOOOOL also molly seems nice too


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> I seem to always name our family pets. Guess I have a lot of odd yet cool names in my head. :-D


Name my betta 

Pictures on pages 1 and 2.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96951

Sorry to hijack this thread... out of respect, if you feel inspired with a name, plz post on my thread. THANK YOU 

Oh, and I like Celine


----------

